# Recruitment: The Sick Children



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

------------------------------------------------*RECRUITMENT CLOSED*------------------------------------------------

The RP is set pre-Heresy, in the system of Althanesh, near the Halo Stars. A detachment of Emperor's Children, led by Lord Commander Torkon, has been sent to expand the Imperium of man. Little did they know the horrors which awaited them on the planets below. As the system is conquered, so is more of the Legion; an ominous plague that shows no signs of recovery, and could cripple the Legion forever. The first planet is a thick, lush jungle, swarming with unknown life-forms... Emperor's Children, prepare to drop!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

You are part of the speartip, sent down onto the planet via Drop Pod. You are of the Fifth Company, and your Captain has accompanied your squad in the drop pod. Aspire to greater feats of perfection with his invigorating presence.

Rules:
1) Don't send the story into some random direction without first recieving my approval.
2) 4 Sentence mininmum post size.
3) Please, please, please use grammar, especially for character's speech. (he ran along the gantry omg he fell off said space marine but then he climbed back up said scout etc.)
4) You need to be commited; no leaving four days between posts.
5) If you miss 3 updates, your character will be killed. You have been warned.


I shall be your Captain, you must conform to the following guidelines when posting your characters:

*Name:*

*Age:*

*Appearance:*(Mostly purple and gold armour, mind. Also physical features.))

*Wargear:* (See below for avaiable weapons.)

*Personality:*

*History:*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wargear:*


"Free" Options: Power Armour, Frag Grenades, Bolt Pistol, _Small_ Combat Knife.

"One Only" Options: Boltgun, Chainsword (or other close combat weapon *NOT power weapon*), Plasma Gun - HAS BEEN TAKEN (*1 only)* Meltagun - HAS BEEN TAKEN *(1 only)* Flamer - HAS BEEN TAKEN *(1 only)*

More Wargear will become accessesible later in the RP.

There will be a maximum of nine members of the squad, ONE OF WHICH WILL BE A SERGEANT. The Sergeant is on a first-come first-served basis.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be Captain Hyperion Thorn of the Fifth Company.

*Name:* Hyperion Thorn

*Age:* 288 years

*Appearance:* Thorn's guilded armour is the ultimate blend of protection and art. Purple armour lined with gold, and a billowing purple cape. His hair is white, like Fulgrim's, and his eyes are a cool blue. He has an un-scarred face, and is of a powerful build; larger than an average Astartes, with well-toned muscles. He doesn't wear a helmet; but his golden Iron Halo in his gorget protects his head from harm.

*Wargear:* Artificer Armour, Power Sword "Raptora", Bolt pistol, Iron Halo, Frag Grenades.

*Personality:* Hyperion is one of the more arrogant Emperor's Children; he is confident in being the most powerful swordsman on the field. An expert bladesman, he leads from the front, often seeking personal glory over a more successful tactical victory. He executes his commands with precise action, directing a large-scale battle whilst slaying his enemies. He has a strong and noble pride; any insult will be taken deadly seriously. He has challenged members of other Legions numerous times for what they percieved as jokes.

*History:* Raised on Terra from a noble family, Hyperion quickly rose through the training screening and was selected to become Astartes of the Emperor's Children. As he progressed, his commanders became more and more amazed by the feats he displayed at such a junior stage in his military career. He was able to defeat vast swathes of enemies without breaking stride. Soon he became a full Iniate. When he was noted for single-handedly holding back an Ork mob for his squad to escape, he was promoted to Sergeant. That was when he truly began to shine. Leading his squad through several campaigns with perfect precision, not losing a single man and accomplishing feats that swung disasters into a major victory. 

Thorn served under the Fifth Company with distinction for years, until one of his greatest feats to date. When the Fifth Captain fell against the Eldar, it was Hyperion who carried his standard, Hyperion who led the strike force to retrieve the Captain's body, Hyperion who slew the Autarch of the enemy forces and crippled their attack. It was obvious that Hyperion would be selected to take the role of Captain; which he did. Now, after a few minor conflicts, he has been assigned to Lord Commander Torkon to expand the Imperium; he relishes the chance to display his skills.



Good luck and happy posting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Current Squad Members:* (I will update this as people join)

- Captain Thorn (Me)

- Sergeant Epistus (Lord Ramo)

- Brother Mordred (Lord of the Night) _Meltagunner_

- Brother Nelko (Captain Stillios) _Flamer_

- Brother Japeth (Serpion5)

- Brother Glaw (LJT_123) _Plasma Gunner_

- Brother Kabal (komanko)

- Brother Virtus (Snowy)

- Brother Oraki (Deus Mortis)

- Brother Dikaiosynis (heartslayer)



------------------------------------------------*RECRUITMENT CLOSED*------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll join if thats ok and play as the sergeant.

*Name:* Sergeant Ares Epistus

*Age:* 258

*Appearance:* Larger than an average marine, with heavily defined muscles, from the years of harsh training and implantation. His armour is an elogant purple, covered in perfect lines of radient Gold. His eyes are light shade of green, and his dark brown hair is cut short. He has several scars running down his face, one running in a verticle line down his cheek. He wears a helmet which is kept in perfect condition at all times by Ares.

*Wargear:* Power armour, chainsword "Hell's Teeth", bolt pistol and frag grenades.

*Personality:* Ares is a supremely confident marine. He has faced the worse enemies of humanity and has emerged each time victorious. This has made him incredibly arrogant, and he believes that he will achieve true perfection. When in battle he has been compared to the Greek God of war, with whom he shares his name. He shows no mercy to the enemies of the Emperor, and will follow orders without question. He cares for the men underneath him however and will always be seen where the fighting is thickest. He is an honourable marine, who doesn't care if a member of another legion insults him. If the insult is aimed at the Legion or the Primach, then Ares will make sure that there are consequences.

*History:* Ares was born into a prestigious family and was put forward into the training screen. Ares was a perfectionist in his youth, always trying to be the best at everything, always wanting to be number one. He was quickly inducted into the Emperors Children and passed the early years of service to the Emperor without a hitch. He became a full initiate fairly quickly and was recruited into the 5th. Ares saw notable action against both the Eldar and the orks. He gained the scar on his cheek dueling with an exarch of the Howling banshees, her speed outmatching his, but he triumphed over her with the Emperor on his side and brute strength.

He was promoted to the rank of sergeant, after the sergeant he served under was killed by a brute of an ork, Ares taking up his chiansword, proceeded to take the orks head after a bitter struggle. He has served with distinction since and has lost very few fellow brothers underneath him. He fought with the other members of the fifth to secure the body of their old commander, and has a great respect for Captain Thorn for leading the fifth and avenging the death of their captain.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Mordred

Age: 175 years old

Appearance: Mordred's armour is typical of an Emperor's Children legionnaire. It is purple with golden trims and bears the Imperial Aquila across his breastplate. However his helmet is quite extravagant, it bears golden aquila wings carved into its side that lean backwards and golden markings across its face.

Mordred himself has been called a Son of Fulgrim, bearing a great resemblance to his Primarch with one difference. Mordred's long hair is jet black rather then Fulgrim's shining white. Some have remarked that Mordred could dye his hair but Mordred has refuted that, saying it would be a sycophantic to try to look exactly like Fulgrim. Mordred has been called broodingly handsome by others, having a handsome appearance but a stern demeanour that makes him look threatening and dark.

Wargear: Power Armour, Meltagun, Bolt Pistol, Ornate Dagger

Personality: Mordred is dour and pragmatic, an exception to the Emperor's Childrens capacity for arrogance. Mordred believes that true perfection is not possible, not even for Fulgrim or The Emperor, and while the legion can strive for it, it is not something they can achieve. He is quite intelligent but is silent about it, only offering advice when it appears nobody else can or will offer it. He is also notably private and keeps things to himself, and does not take attempts to invade that privacy well.

Mordred is also noted for questioning authority and has been cited for disrespecting the rank, although the rank he disrespected was Lord Commander Eidolon so very few people did not back him up against the accusation. Mordred is also notably private and keeps things to himself, and does not take attempts to invade that privacy well. He joined the legion alone and has always kept to himself when not in battle, his squad have noted this behaviour and have wisely done nothing about it.

History: Mordred was recruited from Chemos, the only survivor of a village supposedly wrecked by predators, the truth of this will never be known. Mordred was found by a patrol of Caretakers who brought him to the capital, where the child was taken to be an Astartes prospect. He passed with commendations from the trainers and was awarded a seal for his armour, that he never wore for personal reasons.

Mordred has fought in many battles, the most notable being the Scouring of Pendrax, where Mordred single-handedly brought down an entire group of Deff Dreads, using his Meltagun to melt them down into scrap, saving an entire platoon of Astartes and routing the Ork force. This earned Mordred a Purity Seal given to him by Lord Commander Vespasian, which he does wear out of respect for Vespasian.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(Former Sergeant) Garviel Nelko 

Age: 100

Appearance: Basic Power-armour of the Emperors Children except for the helmet which is from a Blood Angel that took an Ork Rokkit for Garviel who now wears the only surviving piece of that nameless warriors armour.
Also his left eye is a bionic enhancement with range finder, heat and motion trackers and also a last-resort burst of energy that can be fired from the eye, this temporarily shorts out the eye though (Hope the eyes ok Darvaleth, Ill remove if you dont want it)

Wargear: Power Armour, Grenades, Bolt Pistol, Flamer, Combat knife

Personality: Garviel is a very loud and reckless fighter which clashes with his legions fighting style, he is not afraid to say what he thinks no matter the rank and that respect is earned with actions not titles so he has not got his measure of Captain Thorn.

History: A young Astartes compared to his squad-mates, it has made no differance to his career, his recklessness while fighting a band of Eldar which resulted in his squad being almost wiped out resulted in him being demoted from Sergeant to Special weapons Marine for his new squad.
He believes that perfection is only acheived by striving to be perfect, he considers the flamer to be an eloquent weapon of holy promethium and so keeps it in perfect condition at all times somtimes spending hours polishing and cleaning it.

Isstavan decision: Loyal


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Your all in, great posts.

@ Captain Stillios; Nice name lol, but the Isstvan Decision isn't really needed; this is before the Isstvan III events happened.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I know I just wanted to put it there.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Roleplays are fun! :biggrin:

Name: Hakis Japeth

Age: 93 years (Terran standard).

Appearance: Basic EC armour. Medium build, short brown hair and brown eyes. A small shuriken scar below his left eye. Has a small pink plume on the top of his helmet. 

Wargear: Power Armour, Frag Grenades, Bolt Pistol, Boltgun. He also carries a small shuriken taken from an exarch who almost managed to kill him with it. (Frowned upon by his fellows.)

Personality: Cheerful and optimistic at most times, at other times morbidly depressed. Can swing from one to the other almost instantaneously. Nobody has been able to ascertain why, but apothecaries have theorised that this is due to some pre initiate trauma, some horrible repressed memory, that left him emotionally scarred for life. 

History: Hakis was always a cheerful child, but the atrocities wreaked by Dark Eldar pirates upon his homeworld gradually took their toll on his mind. Every season they would come, taking slaves and leaving only enough survivors to rebuild for the next culling. 
When at last the EC arrived to liberate his world, Hakis looked upon them as heaven sent saviours and willingly took up arms to fight alongside them. Miraculously surviving, he was inducted into their legion, but his unreliable personality has prevented him from gaining ranks. He claims not to care, but how long he will hold onto that opinion is yet to be seen. 


Is this ok? After being a leader in my own RP, I wanted to have a go at being a grunt.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Name: Midas Glaw

Age: 121 Terran years

Appearance: Typical EC power armour, medium build, helmet always worn so facial features unknown, right arm is a bionic.

Wargear: Power armour, Plasma gun, Bolt pistol, frag grenades

Personality: Quiet and patient at most times, Midas is particularly zealous and honour bound especially when it comes to combat. He has a strong hate for Xenos and anything inhuman. 

History: Growing up in the underbelly of Rexis Hive, Glaw had a strong dislike for the Imperium. He wondered how they could let untold millions of people live in conditions like this, and was openly hostile to any form of imperial authority (including many run ins with the local Arbites). Being the leader of a key gang within the Hive, Glaw was tracked down by the Emperors Children and recruited into their 10th company for his inhuman combat prowess. Glaw participated in the Cleansing of Laeran, where he gets his hatred for Xenos, after his squad was ambushed and all mercilessly slain by the Laer. Glaw was the only survivor of the incident and had lost his right arm and face severely disfigured. 
Glaw puts his teammates lives above all else and is more concerned about their well being than anything else.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Both posts fine, all good. 

Note: All the special weapons are now taken. You snooze you lose.:so_happy:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Note: komanko has reserved a place; he is currently conferring with me as he is new to Heresy Online. He has expressed firm interest and has made most of his character, he just needs help filling out some gaps. That leaves 3 DEFEINITE spaces, and one slight possibilty of another spot, should komanko choose not to participate.

EDIT: komanko is now in and has taken the spot.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So the Eye is ok?
Also, how long before the Heresy is this just out of curiosity?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Okay first of all, thank you for your advice 
Secondly okay so you wont be using Dark Heresy anyway i recommend you to look for it its really nice ^^.
Now to the good part 

Name: Demus Kabal

Age: 173

Appearance: Demus is a well built space marines, hes muscular and unlikely to other space marines he has a long black hair but to keep it from obscuring his sight he keeps it under his power armor and ties it with a small rope.
Hes eyes are green and he has several battle scars on his face and alot more on his body. Demus's power armor is a traditional Emperore's Children power armor it is purple and has gold lines on it, but he asked the armorers not to wash off the blood and years of blood staying on the armor made it a bit red from blood. although repainted several times it is easily seen that this armor has gone through alot of rough blowes and bullets.This armor is very important to Demus and he keeps records of his kills on the armor by scarring it with his weapon.


Wargear: Power Armor, Frag Granades, Small Combat Knife, two Chain Axes.

Personality: Demus is an impatient, rash and brutal space marine, he lusts for battle and feels at home on the battlefield. When in battle he most of the time enters to a frenzy which make him lose all his senses and wills except one, that he has to kill his enemies no matter who they are. Even though he is impatient to certain things, Demus is friendly and hold his friends close. After much battles people tend to say that Demus went a bit insane but he does not mind that. Demus tends to take most jokes on him lightly and also he is hard to make mad. While not in battle most of the time he is pleasant and calm.

History: Demus was born on the planet Terannus VI and was raised in an orphanage. As soon as Demus was in age the army took him for the traditional training, even though the training was hard, painful and long Demus excelled in it and soon after he finished the training he was recruited to serve at the Emperor's Children legion of the Space Marines. Demus served under Captain Thorn in lots of large sized campaigns against the xenos.
Although participating in a lot of campaigns Demus is still eager to fight on and prove himself as the best Hand to Hand space marine.
In one of the battles Demus Participated in, he has found himself alone surrounded by orks, as the only space marine left in his squad (it was one of the times that he didnt serve under captain Thorn), he unleashed a mighty warcry and declared that he wish to challenge the warboss of the orc mob, out of the orc crowd stepped a huge orc, even though Demus considered himself mighty the huge orc was frightening. Demus and the warboss later known to be warboss Urgash, measured each other for 10 second and then both with a mighty roar charged in,realizing that the huge orc was not as fast as he seemed before, Demus took out his Chain Axes and unleashed a mighty swing in the direction of the mighty orcs legs, in a brief second the orc cried in pain and fell on the ground, then Demus kicked him in his face and landed his chain axe on his neck, in mere second Demus was up on his feet with a huge head in his hand and as soon as the orks seen the horrifying sight they started to scatter and run in fear. After the battle it was suspected that Demus stopped the orc invasion because apparently the rumor of the warbosses death spread quickly among the orcs and they all started to fall back.
Many people love to call him Warboss Demus in remembrance of this might feat.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Captain Stillios: Eye? What Eye? Am I missing something? Also, I would say...meh... perhaps...hmm... I would say just after the Ullanor Campaing, because before then the Emperor's Children would've been with the Luna Wolves as one Expedition. After the Campaign, most of the Legion went with Fulgrim, but a small portion was sent (much to their dismay) seperately, with Lord Commander... whatsisface. I'll remember him when he's important anyway. Torkon or something like that.

@ komanko: Hmm.... the red armour is pushing it a bit, but I'll let this one pass. If any of the other players have an objection to it I'll ask you to edit the post so it is purple armour but a red helmet or something, as really you wouldn't have red armour. Perhaps it is stained red with blood that you have asked the armourers not to wash out? Come to think of it, done. Your armour is not painted red, but stained red over years of bloodshed and you have made sure it wasn't washed off.

Oh, and komanko is in.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

If you read my post youll see that my charector has a bionic eye with some special things on it


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ok edited again, the armor thing 
Edit: edited again just to give more depth to the character.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> After the Campaign, most of the Legion went with Fulgrim, but a small portion was sent (much to their dismay) seperately, with Lord Commander... whatsisface. I'll remember him when he's important anyway. Torkon or something like that.


It was Lord Commander Eidolon, the arrogant blowhard.

So this RP is set before the Laeran Campaign but after the Ullanor Crusade.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the RP is set after the Laer campaign, because in my character's history it mentions the Cleansing of Laeran.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, as a clear-up, there are more than one Lord Commander, there are in fact several, at least three I can think of. For this, there is a fourth, which is leading this portion of the Emperor's Children. They split up from the Legion _after_ the Laeran campaign. So whilst the main portion of the Legion go off with Fulgrim, we're off somewhere else.

Also note, three spaces remaining but that does not mean the RP won't start before three more people. I said MAX of 10 players (including me).


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

just a question: will you start the RP soon? 
I dont like to wait


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Two things: 

First: I believe the Recruitment has been open for, what, perhaps five days? It needs at least a week before I can consider starting, and I would very much like to get the maximum number of players first.

Second: Patience is a virtue. In the Action thread, you can't just post a hundred times; you have to wait for everyone else to post, or at least the majority to post, before you post again. Otherwise, it becomes an RP very much focused on one or two people. Plus, if you keep posting, people won't respond to them all at once; you'll have to wait anyway, and it puts people off seeing a hundred posts that might contain something regarding their character.

I tell you this only because it's an easy trap to fall into, not because I like drawling on. :biggrin: If you want to do a lot of stuff, do bigger posts instead of lots of little ones that tend to clog up the thread. Make each post count; if you have to wait, at least have done a lot beforehand, which is why there is a sentence minimum. (Check the first post of this thread for all the rules.)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I wanna join if that's good.

Name: Nathaniel Virtus

Age: 107

Appearance: Very tall for a Marine, he isn't very muscular at all for a space Marine but his intelligence more than makes up for it, he is broad shouldered even though he is considered weak and can block whole doors ways without his armour on. He has a very clean-cut uniform with defined purple and gold lines, purple inner with gold trimmings, he has a multitude of bagdes and a scroll coming down his left shoulder pad as there he wears no heraldry other than the number of his legion and company, his armour looks like it has just run off the prodution line when in reality it is nearly as old as Virtus. He carries his bolter with pride and it is adorned with many marksmen awards and has a finely crafted scope on it, but Nathaniel rarely uses it, being such an accomplished marksman

Equipment: Power Armor, Frag Granades, Small Combat Knife, Heavily Modified boltgun.

Personality: Virtus is patient and hates to make unprepared decisions, but will charge into the breach to rescue fellow imperials. He is a quick-thinker and generally a smart arse, he has a very clear view of life as a Marine and knows hiis duty to the Emperor, nothing could make him change his mind. He is very much a 'Lone Wolf' yet in many situations he is an outgoing humour filled Marine that knows everything about everybody despite the fact nobody know's anything about him. He will challenge anyone from the lowest initiate to the Primarch to a duel and has, yet his wish to duel the Primarch is yet to happen.

History: Due to Virtus's lone wolf nature his past is mainly rumours and snipets from Virtus.
He was orphaned and was brought up by a wealthy family on Terra, when the Emperor was wanting Marines to take out to the 'great beyond' Virtus signed up without his foster parents consent and soon found himself on a ship headed for the 'great beyond'
When he first saw Fulgrim he knew that he was a great man that could never be captured or defeated. He has killed Ork warlords, slain Eldar Farseers and countless swathes of xeno's filth, he believes that nothing is beyond an astarte and that nothing can stop their cause. It is said that he has fought countless battles with Captain Thorn and that the Captain is in Nathaniel's debt ten times over, this is not known to be true nor false and it has been proven that Thorn is a good comrade of Virtus but the same can be said for any number of Marines.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok Snowy, that's fine. Thanks for posting.

There are now 2 Spaces left. Don't miss out.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool, I'll join if you don't mind Darvaleth!

Name: Darnath Oraki

Age: 46

Appearance: Olive skin, Black hair which just passes past his ears, and misty grey eyes. And a collar around his neck which bears his families crest of arms, and his entire family lineage.

Wargear: Bolter with a sight, bolt pistol, frag grenades, combat blade

Personality: Sumbissive to authority, but will resist orders from others of the same rank as him. A true perfectionist, even by his legion's standards. He has a ritual of trying to collect bolter rounds which failed to hit their intended target, which are always vital parts which will kill instantly. He will often not take a shot unless he has the possibility of killing his target. Will often try to make light of a scenario, knowing that too much stress can make people rash and result in imperfections.

History: Darnath hails from Chemos itself, and was the only boy from his village to be accepted into Fulgrim's legion. His village was in the bottom of a ravine which had sever structural problems. No one told him or his family or his friends, it just happened one day. The ground cracked, and within a few hours the village was sinking into the abyss. A few tried to escape, and assail the wall of the valley, but one by one they lost grip and fell to the same abyss that the village had descended into. Only Darnath climbed to the top, several older members helping him, including his father, who lifted him up onto the surface of the world and in doing to sacrificed himself. He strode for 6 days and nights until he reached the Emperors Children's fortress. Although his body was withered and worn out, he hammered until his fists were bloodied and someone came and answered. His now sergeant, Ares, answered, and upon seeing someone answer, Darnath collapsed into his arms. After spending 3 day unconscious in their Apothecarium, Darnath recounted the events that had transpired. Out of a mixture of guilt and admiration of the child's struggle, he was given a chance to join the legion. 

As a scout he wielded the squads sniper rifle, and was almost flawless in the shots he took. He battled across several worlds in the name of the Emperor. He was determined to prove himself worthy of the rank of Battle-Brother. A legend states that in a battle with the Coran ab-humans of Galra VII that their leader strode out to fight Fulgrim, and at one point seemed to be besting his Primarch. Against the orders of his superiors, Darnath shot the enemy leader through the temple, crushing the enemy resolve, and allowing Fulgrim to push through. His sergeant was angered by the direct disobedience of an order, and his Captain wanted to court marshal Darnath. Thinking his time was up, Darnath said nothing, but was merely lead to his Primarch were his fate was to be decided. His sergeant and captain recalled the events to Fulgrim, and with good reason demanded that he be executed for insubordination. Fulgrim merely waited until they had finished, dismissed them both and spoke to Darnath "In your shot was perfection, but in you disobedience was imperfection. Temper them both and there will be a place for you within our legion." Darnath was then promoted to the rank of battle-brother, and nothing more was said on the matter. To this day, he still has the scope from the sniper he fired the bullet from, a reminder of both his marksmanship and insolence to himself. He is eager to prove that Fulgrim's 'trust', if that indeed was what he displayed, was not misplaced.

Hope this is ok Darvaleth!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Fine, Deus, great character.

ONE SPACE LEFT!


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd like to join up and fill that last place if you dont mind, will post a character by 3 o'clock today  if that is okay


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, space reserved for Heartslayer. After him, there are no more available entires, and Recruitment will close.


And yes, this does indeed mean the Action Thread will soon be up and running. The Recruitment Thread will then be used to discuss any problems you might encounter that are not to do with, say, an alien attacking you, but a player not posting or god-modding or something illegal. Also, anywhere you don't understand something that has been said in the Action Thread, post it here. You _may_ include small out-of-character notes with your Action Posts (such as: " OOC: Sorry for late post, been doing xyz." ) but they *must* be at the end of your post, separated by several lines, and headed *OOC:* followed by your note.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Also, as an added anti-laziness safety net, note the additional rule on the first post; If you do not post for three pudates, your character will be immediately killed, upon the third missed update. If you miss one, just put in everything from the one you missed into your next post, as well as the update that you haven't missed. (Eg: Marine misses the drop-pod. Marine posts for going in the Rhino, but also includes the drop-pod for him in his post, then the Rhino after; to catch up.)

I do not want to have to wait for people, unfortunately which has killed many a RP, who cannot be bothered to post because they are lazy. If there is a serious legitimate reason as to why you can't post (not "I need a break" but "I was at a wedding") then PM ME FIRST! Or I will asume you're lazy, and once somebody is dead, I will NOT undo their death, even if their reason is legitimate. I am not here to chase you up and babysit you, if you have a real reason as to why you can't post, have the good grace to tell me first.




EDIT: Nice character, heartslayer.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry for not getting round to it I have been busier than i had been expecting 

Name: Díkaios Dikaiosynis

Age: 40

Appearance: wears basic Emperors children armour nothing but his left gauntlet has been altered, he wears a gauntlet on his left arm with a golden dragon motif that extends so as his open left hand appears to be a dragons mouth. he has pale skin and long hair that is almost white which, without his helmet, comes half way down his chest plate.

Wargear: carries a bolt pistol with an extended barrel, and a combat blade which he holds n his left hand and the blade has been crafted to look almost flame-like. 

Personality: is a fierce fighter, and lives on the principle that there is no such thing as a prisoner of war. Although he is the yougest in his squad He will only ever listen to orders from someone of a higher rank than him, no matter how much older a fellow squad member may be he will, disregard theie 'orders' unless they have a higher rank than him 

History: Hailing from Chemos itself Díkaios was always found to be more strategically minded in everything he did than his friends. As soon as he came of age he left home and went to find the Emperors children fortress, when he found it he tried to get the guards to let him in, to no avail, after spending three days plotting and slowly circling the perimeter of the fortress he discovered what he had been looking for, a weakness in the guards watch there was a short period of time after the guards walked past each section of the wall before the next set of guards appeared around the corner, he knew this was his only way in, so as soon as he saw his opening he dashed for the wall and scaled it, hoping nobody had seen him.

When he was found inside the fortress he was taken directly to Fulgrim, who seeing potential in the young adult, accepted him into the legion as a scout, Díkaios put his all into every mission he was placed in and earned the nickname, the dragon, and so when he was finally promoted to the rank of battle brother he had a blacksmith from his home village craft him an intricately designed dragon gauntlet and sword.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Grrr by the skin of your teeth:biggrin:

Sorry about my earlier grumpy rules posts, you get that sort of problem when you sell your soul to Tzeentch. (Damned daemons keep possessing me and making me use my computer!)

Anyway,( althought this could in fact be a daemon and I'm naturally grumpy:biggrin, I will accept your character heartslayer. Although 40 is really young for an astartes, I will allow you in on the basis that you are newly risen to iniate.


RECRUITMENT CLOSED. ACTION THREAD UP AND RUNNING.. (oooh capital letters:grin


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a note: komanko, you may have to edit your post, as the Imperium doesn't know about the Tyranids yet. Also, you seem to have decided that we are facing Eldar? I tried to be as vague as possible in the update, so that nobody would take a guess and decide what race it was; however, it is NOT Eldar. Please edit your post.

Alos, as a less important note, I have a power sword not a chainsword, as it says on my character profile.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

erased a bit i think its ok now


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, thank you komanko.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Hakis is going to have a hell of a hard time cleaning Garvi's boots afterwards


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Captain Stillios said:


> Hakis is going to have a hell of a hard time cleaning Garvi's boots afterwards


Assuming he survives, of course. :biggrin:



ot: Well, I said that Hakis suffers occasional bouts of morbid depression, and this seemed a good place to show it. Please note that it is not fear as such, simply a weary resignation to his own impending death. Dark Eldar leave deep emotional scars... :cray:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity what would everyones charactors have chose at Istavaan?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Just out of curiosity what would everyones charactors have chose at Istavaan?


Actually, you as Space Marines would've had no choice. Your fate woudl've been decided by me, as your Captain. Unlike Horus, who removed his loyalists squad by squad, the Emperor's Children simply removed the companies of loyalist Captains. Through the heirarchical system employed by the Emperor's Children, the words of Fulgrim passed to the Lord Commanders, to the Captains, to the Sergeants, to the Battle-Brothers. The ideas and principles of the Legion followed suit, so swaying one Captain/Lord Commander meant you sway whole Companies, whereas if one man resists, so does his Company.

Similar to what happened to Lucius, when Tarvitz decided not to take the augmentative surgery offered by Apothecary Fabius Bile, he also condemned Luciu's Company, as he was his friend. In actual fact, Lucius then re-joined the traitors.

That, however, was a single, isolated incident. No other single "assumed" traitor became loyal again, and only a single "assumed" loyalist became a traitor. So, you guys wouldn't really get much choice! :biggrin:


As for my "decision"..... meh toss a coin.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oops double-post oh well.

Note to all RPers: As of tomorrow, I will be unable to post until Saturday at the very earliest. If you would like to get another update in, finish off the current posts, then we can move on.

I've had 6 out of 9 posts so far. Come on!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

komanko said:


> Ramo it wasent Demus it was orkai


Dude! Not in the Action Thread! That's what this thread is for!!!!!!!!!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

okay sorry man forgot wont happen again


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry to be a pedantic ass, and this is directed at heartslayer, but in your last post you mention praying to the Emperor that the fqllen souls would be saved from chaos. At this point in time, before the heresy, most of the legions were ignorant to the existance of Chaos, and merely thought the warp was a seathing mass of energy with no sentiance. The knowledge of chaos only came about after/during the heresy for some legions. The Emperor's children didn't know they were worshipping Slaanesh until the wnd/near the end of the heresy. So yeah, you might want to ammend that post to make it correct.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't worry komanko, just remember! :biggrin:


Also, following Deus Mortis' point, you wouldn't pray at all. Seeing the Emperor as a God was veery bad before the Heresy.


Also, as a general note, Deus Mortis will be unable to post until August 9th. I will control his character until he can be "stored" somewhere until Dues Mortis' return. Happy holiday!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I am very sorry for my current state; I have been packing for some time and so found it difficult to reach a computer. I am going to Cornwall for several weeks, as of tomorrow. As such I will be unable to post from tomorrow until, most likely, around the 23rd of August. I know this is a very big gap, and I appreciate that you will want to move on to other things, and I understand this. I will have no internet access where I am going, so there will be no chance of an update. If any of you wish to leave the RP, I will respect and understand that wish; it has been somewhat turbulent thus far, and this may well be the last straw on the camel's back for some. If any of you wish to pick up the RP upon my return, I promise consistent high-quality roleplay as I will have plenty of time to think for you guys in Cornwall!

I would like to take this opportunity to say it has been an absolute honour to RP with you all, and I think all of your characters have developed wonderfully. I would very much like to continue after I come back, but of course I will give equal respect to anyone who wishes to leave. I hope you have an enjoyable summer, whatever you do, and thank you for being the best role-players I could've hoped for.

Farseer D


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im willing to wait till your ready to post again. RL stuff comes first.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Of course Id like to carry on when you come back Darvaleth!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lets wait and have fun


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis will be here when you get back, Farseer.

No promises regarding Shadow... :spiteful:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Shadow????? *Puts on Dalek voice* Explain! Explaaaiiin! Exxxxxppppllllaaaaaiiiinnnn!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

So ... it's been a while, and as promised I have a sneaky little plot-twist up my sleeve, but is anyone still interested? I realise the wait has been long and many of you will have other commitments, and I will completely understand if the RP can't continue. I have an ulterior apocalyptic ending should the latter occur.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm always interested for some action


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

i will continue as well


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ready for action sir!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ready to do thy bidding my master, even better then before! Welcome back 

p.s after getting myself lost in many other RPs I dont fully remember our status now, would you be kind enough to summerize the situation ?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, ok! You win! :grin: Thanks for sticking with me here. So, a quick summary:

Our Lord Commander was a dumass and screwed up the mission by drop-podding us onto the planet Company by Company. Captain Hyperion Thorn of the Fifth Company of Emperor's Children led you onto the battlefield. We got boned by crab-like aliens with weird screams on the strange jungle planet. You all had to lug around funny green canisters, wondering what's inside.

We found the Lord Commander Torkon, and saved him in a big battle. Then some green gas was contaminated and turned him into a big monster, and we killed him. Then, because we had no Senior-commanding officer we realised we had to abandon the mission. We are now getting into a stormbird to search for other survivors before leaving the planet, and unleashing the Life-Eater bio-chemical in the green canisters as ordered by Thorn, to kill the planet.

A bit crude, yes, but it does the job. I should hopefully have an update up today. :grin: I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes! I've missed being slowly turned to the service of Slaanesh. Needless to say, Darnath is ready and able to serve.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Yes! I've missed being slowly turned to the service of Slaanesh. Needless to say, Darnath is ready and able to serve.


Ssssshhh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Ssssshhh!!!! :biggrin:


For Slaane...I mean the Emperor...:secret:...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Tzeentch FTW


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sigh* Please don't remind me of the Sons of Magnus. An entire RP of psykers was hard enough without me mucking around in some psychic trance where nobody really understood what was going on... :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

why do I get the feeling that I better not know what you are talking about XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Meh, it was my first RP as a GM. Go back through the pages if you want to cry at my poor GM-ship. :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

actually I did looked a while back at some horribly hideous Roleplay's (like mine ) there was one there called death knights wanted or something like that, it was... it was... Cthulhu himself is less horrible then that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Are we back? Yay! :yahoo:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Are we back? Yay! :yahoo:


We sure are. 

Everyone, get posting! :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

This... Was... An... EPIC UPDATE


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

But we are all going to die!!!
Cant be having that!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> But we are all going to die!!!
> Cant be having that!


He he he... that's what you think. :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

If Garviels gonna die he's gonna take a shit load with him


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't worry, you'll all see soon enough... tee hee! :grin: If this serves as any kind of pointer, the RP will not be drawing to a close any time soon.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Chaos Chaos Choas Consumes Us!!!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

NEVER! Loyal to the Emperor till the end!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

For the Emperor and the Imperium!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Your Mind Shall Be Consumed By The Gratest Of All Chaos Gods!!!! 
Cthulhu Himself Shall Rise From R'lyeh And Devour Your Souls!!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't worry... we still have a while before converting to Slaanesh. :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

no no before converting to Cthulhu.
For a closer look, check my avatar


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Note to all RPers: I am sorry to say I'm going away (again, I know,) until next Thursday. Then I'm not having any more holidays! (Promise!)

I won't have internet access I'm afraid. See you all soon!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

XDDD, your quite a travler  anyway have fun


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

sorry for double, but it looks like no one i planning on posting so I just wanted to ask If your planning to post


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry, will post soon.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

why sorry, its your RP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Running... so... many... penitence... laps... Must... clean... Garviel`s... boots...



...Damn...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lol you are running for about a week XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I would've put an update earlier, like two days ago, but I was banned from my computer by my parents. Grrr.

However, they let me off when I did a practice maths GCSE paper (homework) and scored 90%, even without covering one of the topics and with half a year to go before the real thing! Huzzah!

So I ran straight upstairs to the trusty updaterthon (laptop) and typed up the update. And now, you're all swayed to Chaos! He-hey! :grin: It's not that bad when Thorn puts it like he does, eh?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

A bit of a drastic change, but one I welcome. We have been under Imperial law for too long. For Horus! For Fulgrim!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

He he, drastic change= posting! :grin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Fair play Farseer! Just as a general query, am I to take it by your posting of us moving to the Isstvan system, that we have access to all the chemicals that Fabius Bile had engineered by this point, or will we gather these when we reach Isstvan?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

We'd get them if we got to Isstvan, yes... *dark twinkle in eyes*. Notice word _if_. I'd prefer to not muck around with staying historically accurate in Isstvan, but it may happen, we'll see.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Awwwww...we don't make it to Isstvan?  I wanted to kill our loyalist brothers upon the crucible of Horus original betrayal. I even hinted to it in my last post! There is no justice!


I'm kidding of course! :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Just because we may or may not reach Isstvan doesn't mean we may or may not fight Loyalists. :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Farseer... ... ... ... I.......... I..... Dont..... Believe..........

_*BLESS YOU BLESS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So Deus does that mean that you'll have to kill me to?

FOR EMPEROR AND IMPERIUM!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ah by the way who will we serve slaanesh?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> So Deus does that mean that you'll have to kill me to?
> 
> FOR EMPEROR AND IMPERIUM!


Ah Captain Stillios, your insolence never ceases to amaze me. First you thought you could beat me on HoO, and then nearly tore the tunnel apart in Open Minds, and now you would disobey Captain Thorn and Lord Fulgrim. When will you lay down and die you whelp!

This is of course all said in character and is not meant as a serious opinion of you. My actually opinion of you is quite the opposite :grin: But if you do try to defy the Legions orders, you may find yourself on the wrong end of Darnath's bolter barrel. Just a friendly warning k:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Waiting for the last couple of people to post before the update...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Tell me when all posted and Ill post Im just not in the mood.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

....umm? Sorry? You're not in the mood? I can understand if you're busy and don't have the time, I'd understand completely, but this is a new one. If you have time and nothing better to do, why not post and get things moving? If everyone had that attitude, nothing would ever get posted.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im in the mood just didnt find a better word for it, then lets call it time, I didnt have time but ill post soon 
Dont worry Darvaleth my lad I shall always be here stalking you and every other GM im playing with


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, ok.... just post and stop looking through my window! :biggrin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a quick query, (if you haven't stated this for a reason then you needn't answer, I'm just curious...) what are we going to do with the likes of Serpion5 and Captain Stillos, and anyone else who does not bow their knee to Horus?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

well us loyalists will kill you.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Really, I thought you would know better _Sergeant_ Ares? I will gut you and then take us loyal to the new Imperium to victory!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

meh the gutting should be pretty fun actually!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

dravly I posted as promised  A little late but still hope its good ^^


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shush! A battle will happen (not on the ship!!!!) etc. and Thorn might...change, ever so slightly. That will be when his forces split apart.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Just a quick query, (if you haven't stated this for a reason then you needn't answer, I'm just curious...) what are we going to do with the likes of Serpion5 and Captain Stillos, and anyone else who does not bow their knee to Horus?


Just play it cool, Serp. I don`t think anyone suspects you... 


*inches gradually towards the door*


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Just play it cool, Serp. I don`t think anyone suspects you...
> 
> 
> *inches gradually towards the door*


:nono: I see you there Serp, I'm on to you


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> :nono: I see you there Serp, I'm on to you


What ever do you mean? :biggrin:


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmm, that Serp guy looks suspicious, better kill him.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You know Snowy when you mention this, I think Ive never seen him before, better kill him. Just to be sure.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Your right Komanko.
I'll just grab my gun.
*Runs out of door and drives away*


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, so who exactly are we waiting for to post at this point?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

not me I posted as promised I think that I have no idea 
Probably waiting for Dravly


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I still don't know if EH is banned or not.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

He isnt at the moment


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, even if he's not, he hasn't posted for long, so I'd just move on but that's just my opinion...

Alternatively, you could pretend he's a loyalist and make an *example* of him, if you know what I mean :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Well, even if he's not, he hasn't posted for long, so I'd just move on but that's just my opinion...
> 
> Alternatively, you could pretend he's a loyalist and make an *example* of him, if you know what I mean :grin:


Nice one XD you made me smile


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Heartslayer and LTJ_123? Aren`t we waiting for them or have they left?

@FD I didn`t think EH89 was in this rp. You smoking something?

And no, he is not banned.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Heartslayer is a mate of mine (it's a small world after all). His computer has blocked Heresy, and so is having trouble getting onto heresy to post. I would continue without him and I'll catch him up.

As for LTJ_123, dunno. Another *example*? :biggrin: I'm of course kidding...yeah...kidding...*coughcough*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

What? I'm sure EH was in this. Maybe I'm thinking of....*shudders* Sons of Magnus...

Anyway, update coming soon. I'm just very, very tired. Very.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

- Captain Thorn (Farseer Darvaleth)

- Sergeant Epistus (Lord Ramo)

- Brother Mordred (Lord of the Night) Meltagunner

- Brother Nelko (Captain Stillios) Flamer

- Brother Japeth (Serpion5)

- Brother Glaw (LJT_123) Plasma Gunner

- Brother Kabal (komanko)

- Brother Virtus (Snowy)

- Brother Oraki (Deus Mortis)

- Brother Dikaiosynis (heartslayer)

No eh89. Just the last two guys, but if Heartslayer can`t, then we might as well keep going. LJT_123 (pain in the ass to type) hasn`t been here for a while. :dunno:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doh! Very well. An update will come. (Although as school's hit I'm quite busy...this weekend at the very latest.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

For those who are worrying about remaining loyalists (tsk :biggrin: ) then fear not! Your opportunity _will_ come on the planet. You can talk and plot all you like, but please no fighting on board the ship. Thorn's spell still has some sort of hold over you until the events on the planet unfold...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't we just kill them.
Please


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Can't we just kill them.
> Please


:laugh: Lol. Made me laugh. Defiantly worthy of some rep there Snowy!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, definite rep. :grin: And no fighting! Not yet, anyway. And is nobody going to join in with Thorn's little...:blush: ... well, Ge'lath'kor's little bit of fun. Damnit, why do I always get possessed? Even when I'm the GM!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Snowy said:


> Can't we just kill them.
> Please


:ireful2: Oooh! I`m gonna remember that in "For the Hive!" 



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh yeah, definite rep. :grin: And no fighting! Not yet, anyway. And is nobody going to join in with Thorn's little...:blush: ... well, Ge'lath'kor's little bit of fun. Damnit, why do I always get possessed? Even when I'm the GM!


I`d love to, but uh... I have this thing about stuff involving other dudes? It`s nothing personal... I just... yeah... :no:




@The other loyalists: Guys! Mordred and Hakis are meeting in a hidden section of the ship to discuss the Thorn situation. Meet us at >>CLASSIFIED<< and make sure you`re not followed. This is URGENT. :shok:

Garviel, Ares, we need you! For the Emperor! :angel:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol Serpion, Slaanesh doesn't give a monkey that you're straight. He(/she?) likes it in every form.

And please don't "discover" the meeting. No fighting until off the ship!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Please post a couple of times for this update; I can't start the landings until you loyalist lot have finished your little talk.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Dravly sorry for not posting yet. Im sorry, very sorry, but I really had no time today and the time I had, has gone to other RP's that I have less posting to do in, so I promise that Ill post tomorrow


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, I'm shattered tonight guys, and might not be able to post for a few days. But I am trying to get at least one of my RP's updated every few days, and have tried to update some of the ones that have older updates to respond to. So, in short, I'm off to sleep now, but at the next chance I get, I'll post my rather Slaaneshi update. Might even join you Darvaleth, but I'll see how I feel


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't worry about it. I like to feel we have a "relaxed" (read: lazy) roleplay going on here. Post when you can I was just making sure nobody thought they'd managed to get away with it... cheeky buggers. :grin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Guys, can we hurry up and post please? I don`t want this thread to die, it`s too awesome! :good:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Agreed here, come on


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey komanko, you still haven't responded to Darnath. Plus, at this point we are basically waiting for the loyalists. Damn loyalists *grumbles and waves fist angrily* :angry:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

My bad Deus, entirely forgot about that one, will post today hopefully.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I sort of asked everyone to post at least twice in that update, and got one post from about 4 people. I know some have dropped out, but at least the remaining people could post as I asked.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill post tomorow when I can get onto my home computer.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I will, hence trying to engage in a conversation with komanko and convert him to chaos. And if not, maybe slap him about a bit


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Not the slap of chaos, please do whatever you want, just dont use the slap of chaos!
Ok Ill work on a post now.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The other two loyals have posted, I`ll outline my plan soon. :grin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, it looks like I'm kinda on my own in my heresy  This hasn't quite worked like I thought it would...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Rubs hands evily*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't worry, Dues. Thorn's a heretic, after all. (Yeah, he possessed, I know. Just think on that idea.)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, so I have an army of automatons against four/five guys who have plot immunity, so I could send like a fleet of titans at them, but they wont die because of plot immunity. Brilliant!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Automatons? From where...? I'm pretty sure Thorn's not an automaton. In fact, he's soon going to be a d- woah woah, almost got me there. :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares will still destroy the filth that is Chaos


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Not if I will kill every single man on this ship first.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

@Farseer: I'm meaning other members of the legion

@komanko: Just, out of interest, how will you do that?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill use the VORTEX GRENADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

:shok: Oh dear god. How stupid that would be, well on ship anyway!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Suicide bombing 40k style!


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't care, I'm too busy injecting myself with combat stims, the ship could explode and I wouldn't notice because I'd be too busy giggling like a three year old.
Hehe


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There is an epic confrontation on the way...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Really sorry, my internet is awful. I'm barely managing to get on now. (Library). It barely works, and is sporadic at best. If this gets through, I apologise for my lack of updates.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

heartslayer, whilst I'm glad that you've returned, you've sorta godmodded like shit... not meaning to cause offence, but I doubt that even in the 40K universe "preparing for battle and developing your character" would involve defeating a powerful daemon and somehow binding it to a weapon... heck, you don't even know what Chaos is yet, you don't know what daemons are; the only real follower of Chaos is Thorn, because he's possessed. Everyone else thinks, to a greater or lesser degree, that they fight for order and for the Imperium's salvation, like Horus did. They didn't shout "for Chaos!" they shouted "for Horus!" or "for Fulgrim!". You've somehow seen the future, thought "meh we lose but I'll fight anyway" and bound a daemon to an incredibly powerful weapon.

Thorn has a power sword. He is possessed by a powerful daemon and is a Captain. You are a line trooper. Yet somehow you have a daemon weapon.

I hope I've made my point. I'm happy that you're back aboard, but I'm not so happy that you've decided to become instant-badass. Please edit your post.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

i wasnt meaning to god mod, and should have posted here explaining, in the post I dont know what chaos is, the only hint my character gets towards the power of chaos is from the being he encounters, and i will change the bit about my weapon being infused with the daemon, but can i keep the thing of fighting with the daemon, cos i think that could effect my character, and how he acts quite greatly, but not have it effect the real world, and just have it as a vision that he has?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, the daemon does say "you fell to chaos". And you also knew it was a daemon. Please remove the part about the daemon weapon, perhaps you can make yourself a whip (NOT a power whip, just mundane). But for the vision, can you have some sort of coma, maybe? The emotion exuding from Thorn is so great that you fall onto the floor in heady delight, and have some sort of fit... your Astartes body controls it by making you fall in-active, but then in this half-sleep you dream you are fighting some sort of beautiful alien. It can't speak to you, and you can't recognise it as a daemon. But maybe this "alien" has a powerful whip-weapon, then you wake up, are inspired, and make one yourself.

Not a vision. A dream/coma-induced fever.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont recognise it as a daemon until it says it is a daemon, but yeah i can change it, when i can next get on a computer as am on my phone atm


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok man, when you have the time.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

heartslayer said:


> "For Horus! For order! For Fulgrim!" yelled Dikiaos at the Captains announcement. After the captain had dismissed the gathered marines Dikiaos ran back to his quarters, and pulled out a case from a hidden compartment he had constructed in the wall, he stipped out of his armour and set to work removing all symbols of the *false-emperor*
> Just to point out, it's only the current Chaos Space Marines that call the Emperor the False-Emperor, atm we just think he has betrayed all we stand for.
> that adorned his battle plate, and replaced them with the symbols of the primarch, once this was complete, he wandered the ship in look for his fellow squadmates, when he walked past what had once been the strategium he saw acts of Debauchery like he had never seen before, and it excited him, his heart raced like he had never felt before, without a second thought he ran into the room and joined in the defiliement of the women within what could now be classed as nothing but a temple.
> 
> ...


I know I'm not the GM, but thought it would save Farseer time and would help you to point at things that are a bit to future minded. I could be wrong, and I"m sure Farseer will tell me if I am, but I'm just trying to help k:


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Just to point out, it's only the current Chaos Space Marines that call the Emperor the False-Emperor, atm we just think he has betrayed all we stand for.

I'm not the only one who refers to him as the false emperor 

We don't really know much about the warp, or that it is where the souls of the living go. Only current Space Marines know that.

I'll change that when i can


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I demand an update!!!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

demand as long as you want XD Dravly has a strict half year - 1 update policy and he is not about to change it!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

When my internet is not screwed over, yes. :laugh:

And seeing as there's now a Coalition, I'm gonna have to change my policies.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You defile tradition Dravly and thus you must be banished from socity, whichever you live in... Even if you life in the Pitcairn Islands(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitcairn_Islands)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Captain Stillios said:


> I demand an update!!!


I second this! :shout:



komanko said:


> demand as long as you want XD Dravly has a strict half year - 1 update policy and he is not about to change it!


:wacko::crazy::wacko:



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> When my internet is not screwed over, yes. :laugh:
> 
> And seeing as there's now a Coalition, I'm gonna have to change my policies.


You cunning bastard. Getting me hooked to the storyline and then dragging it out for months like this? 

I was a junior member when I joined this, look at my profile now! :laugh:

:washim:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

At least this way it feels like it's been full of action whereas it's not particularly long. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Curse you Darvaleth and your inconsistant updating!!!! :ireful2:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm making one RIGHT NOW. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So thats RIGHT now not LEFT now?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

His holy name, Ramo? Cheeky cheeky he's not the God-Emperor yet. :laugh:But never mind, that gives me an idea. :grin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The supposedly traitorous marines are suddenly turning loyal? Who am I supposed to fight? 

Oh well, I`ll find someone.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'm still not totally sure of what I am doing, so challenge me if you want ^^
but ATM I'm leaping towards Thorn.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tee hee! Exactly what I wanted; so chaotic the players don't even know what's happening. :laugh:

There will be some loyal marines, some traitors, PDF firing on you regardless, and Ge'lath'Kor himself. Just try and beat him. :grin: It'll take more than a frag in the mouth too.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Damn, I thought you could solve everything with a frag in the mouth.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Perhaps a vortex grenade in the mouth, if you happen to have one handy. (Which you don't!) But there will be a way to kill him, but it will also involve killing yourselves... tee hee I can't hold it in. :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Actually I do have a vortex grenade, it was in my vortex all the time.
*Demus put his hand in his armor and takes a vortex grenade from his anus.
Here it is, but its stinks a little. Anyone wants it?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol I bet astartes digestive system has an enzyme for metal. It would just be a mushy mess. :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

XD then that means I have a vortex in my stomach, I cannot be killed I cannot be killed!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

If it somehow didn't detonate, then nothing would happen. If the vortex was released, you'd be so, so screwed. :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

XD belly vortex any rate time for school (although its only for 2 hours lol XD) BTW Dravilius the IV why did you go all epic and mighty in artgac (a road to glory and choas) XD


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

komanko said:


> I'm still not totally sure of what I am doing, so challenge me if you want ^^
> but ATM I'm leaping towards Thorn.


Or are you leaping towards Ares? Traitor! :laugh:



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Perhaps a vortex grenade in the mouth, if you happen to have one handy. (Which you don't!) But there will be a way to kill him, but it will also involve killing yourselves... tee hee I can't hold it in. :grin:


How about a belt full of krak grenades and a bear hug? :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its a go for the bear hog.

You bastard! I was attacking Thorn and thats how you repay me PREPARE TO DIE!!! or at least clash in a emotional epic battle!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just curious out of the what was it, ten people, who is still participating in the RP?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Bah, as many as we need. I think LJT whatsisface left, and probably a couple others... but it's my fault for dragging it out for so long, anyway.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Then update right now XD 
So it wont happen again.
Lets make a bet, if I can balance an open vortex grenade on my head without it swallowing me then you'll make an update deal?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Hang on Kom, Ive still gotta help out Hakis 

Die Demus Die!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'm a victim of the circumstances.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I somehow get the feeling that Ares has a huge fight upon his hands, I'm sure it is going to be interesting.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> I somehow get the feeling that Ares has a huge fight upon his hands, I'm sure it is going to be interesting.


You should've just fought some traitors, man. You're so, so screwed. :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Thats just great, you get to fight cool monster Thorn and I get to crazy imperial imbeciles charging at me.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

komanko said:


> Thats just great, you get to fight cool monster Thorn and I get to crazy imperial imbeciles charging at me.


Tch! You're the lucky one, here. But don't worry, I just had another idea... everyone will be screwed now. :laugh:

EDIT: Woohoo 20 pages of OOC posts.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations.

BTW Its better everyone fucked then only me! XD


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

You ain't screwed, I am lol


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> You ain't screwed, I am lol


Don't worry, soon everyone will be. (But even then, you'll still be way more screwed than them.) :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its a shame because I asked you Mr. Dravilius the Third to get a horribly mutation!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah..... I should really stop having random ideas and just putting them straight into the story. The plan was never really to have the Emperor give you "His powers!" and all that. But hey, that's how we roll. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So what are we grey knights or somthing now?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I don't want to say the word Custodians, because that's what you're based on, but you're sort of... different. More awesome. Not psychic, though! (If any of you dare to use a psychic power you will die INSTANTLY and be possessed by another, slightly smaller version of Ge'lath'kor.) :laugh:

But your energy fields are similar to Iron Halos in effect. And your weapons are like relic blades, just lighter and faster. And "His divine Light" makes you basically have an uber Feel No Pain (like a 2+ version that will work against anything up to but not including a Destroyer weapon.) You also look cooler. :biggrin:

Damn, just one squad of you guys in the current state of the Imperium would really, really help out.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So we are now basically Custodians switched onto GODMODE!!!!!?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just, out of interest, I was planning to be a bit like Lucius. You know, fight with the loyalists, until I get bored and then sell your out to get back into my legion. Or I might not, depended on what took my fancy 

But yea, I'm talking that now we are basically Custodies breed with Grey Knights one steroids, that plan is shot?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Just, out of interest, I was planning to be a bit like Lucius. You know, fight with the loyalists, until I get bored and then sell your out to get back into my legion. Or I might not, depended on what took my fancy
> 
> But yea, I'm talking that now we are basically Custodies breed with Grey Knights one steroids, that plan is shot?


He he, no it isn't. You've just been given some freakish power-up, the origins of which are unknown; perhaps you heard the voice of some daemon, telling you that Ge'lath'kor had failed its master and that it is now your patron instead. You'd still look the same, but you'd just interpret the power differently.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

who still needs to post?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I do, but as I am having a 5 minute break from writing an essay, and have a meeting at 8pm today, I may not get to post. However, as I am going to Scotland over the half term, I will at least update all my RP's before I leave.

I will try to post tonight, I just need to work out exactly what to post to remain ambiguous internally in my allegiance whilst appearing loyalist on the outside. It's harder than is seems.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Closure, Darvaleth. I demand Closure! :ireful2:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Closure, Darvaleth. I demand Closure! :ireful2:


Giggity!

Sigged and +Rep plus agreement!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Gah I better update you guys now you can all see the thread without going to page 2. :blush: Sorry about the waiting, I'm very much a working slave at the moment.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Cracks whip* Update, Your Chapter Master demands it!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hem-hem do you want to be eaten by a Daemon of Slaanesh? ......no? I thought not. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry i havent posted, will post soon, hopefully before Darvaleth gets the update up and running.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Completely random thought here, but when Garviel`s armour turned to gold, did his boots become clean or did all the crap and dirt stay on them? 

Also, closure! NOW! :shout:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Well what do you think Serp? 

It's just turned to gold so its a hell of a lot harder to get off.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mental note, 

DIE HEROICALLY! :wild:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Whilst you may have seen that I am shamefully pulling out of every roleplay I am currently involved in, I will not put a definite end to this one. As the GM, I owe it to you, the participants, to at least give it some form of proper ending, not this torturous, postless decay. When I can, I will pick this up again. I am sorry for how I have failed to GM, and I can only hope that it has not tarnished my reputation forever. I do not seek to be forgiven, for I do not deserve such luxuries. Neither do I ask for your patience, for that has been long-tested and proved again and again. I cannot ask for anything, I have lost the right. I have failed you all.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey chill man! I have certainly had much worse GMs. It has been fun and creative to take part in and, despite what others may say, I have most certainly enjoyed being part of this RP. Plus, sometimes life just gets in the way and no one can help that. I don't think you have failed, merely been unable (for whatever reason) to keep it running. It certainly hasn't tarnished my perception of you as a GM :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah! And at least this hasn't died like so many others 


*Whisper* sequel *Whisper*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, I realise it took bloody ages. But The Sick Children has finally come to an end. I hope you enjoyed at least some of this roleplay (ie: not when I was failing to GM efficiently) and that you are finally relieved that it's finished!

I thank you all for sticking at it, and hope you enjoyed it. I certainly did, no matter how slow I was.

Sequel?...maybe. We are pretty much set up perfectly for it, but I'll sleep on it anyway.

Congratulations, anyway. You killed a Daemon Lord, with the power equivalent to a Daemon-Primarch! Good job!

EDIT: Legion of the Damned Emperor's Children.... dear god they sound epic. Unkillable, perfect warriors... well, anyway, I'll see if anyone wanted to before I start creating Recruitment threads....


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Mate, a brilliant roleplay, and you were a great gm even though you were away a lot. I hope you do another one, and I would definatly join it.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I second Lord Ramo's response. Brilliant RP. Loved the perspective we got of the Emperor's Children, and I really liked the conflicts of interest, divided loyalties, etc. As for being away, that's life, it happens to all of us! Really enjoyed having you as a GM, and I would certainly join any sequel you had. Liked the ending very much, and if nothing else, cu-dose for that brilliant bit of fiction and displaying the unity of the squad. 

Overall, I really enjoyed it, and we had a good run! Thanks for giving me personally one of the best RP's I've been in. For me, this is up there with HoO and AB:TN2!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Gah! Such praise! It burns! :laugh: Thanks for the compliments, and don't worry, if I start a sequel, there'd be epic priority for my Sick Children. :biggrin: 

As for all the divide loyalties, you guys really did this yourself. I just really provided a setting, and some sort of general plot direction. (Note how it actually changed on my whim; but hey, it's in character with Slaanesh!) You guys did all the hard work. This could have been completely different; a squad of epic loyalists, or all nasty traitors. You could've ended up as mighty daemons alongside Ge'lath'kor, or martyrs leading the assault to destroy the traitors completely. As it stands, you cut the head from the uprising, and stopped it from spreading further. Good thing too, as the world you were fighting on was damned near the Segmentum Solar. Not far from Terra at all. Good job!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Farseer, fantastic! :biggrin: 

And I wouldn`t say at all that you`re a bad GM, your posts are of epic quality and your plot was intricate and well thought out, integrating well into established lore. 

A great ending, and I`m glad to see you back on Heresy.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

What they said ^^ 

Finally I got to finish an RP!!! :O


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Farseer (Thats how I call you officially), as your sig used to say, there can obviously be only one.

You were a great GM even though the RP was slow. I really enjoyed it and I would have repped you if the system wouldn't tell me I need to spend more rep first XD Your posts were of high quality and I enjoyed every update you made. Also don't give us all the credit you did the same hard work that we did. You provided a great setting and plot for us to work with and you knew exactly what you wanted. I hope to see a sequel and I will certainly join it, although I never became the berserker that I wanted XD 

Keep up the great job mate and do open a sequel please.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Again, thank you all for being a part of this. I will tell you that a sequel is in the pipeline... it's going to be an epic, double-run by Serp and I.

These Damned Legionaires will feature, but also another load of characters...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Are you planning it right now or do you have it already worked out?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

We`re exchanging a few ideas. It will be a bit yet before it`s up. You interested Komanko?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Already said before that if its a sequel then of course if not then I will have to read it first.
Unless of course if we are playing cannibalistic vegetables because if we do I want to be "Cucumberus the Flesh Eater"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

komanko said:


> Already said before that if its a sequel then of course if not then I will have to read it first.
> Unless of course if we are playing cannibalistic vegetables because if we do I want to be "Cucumberus the Flesh Eater"


Ummm... No. The other characters he mentioned are from one of my older Rp`s, a bit before your time on Heresy, Komanko. :grin:

Darvy was a player, and apparently he enjoyed it enough to want to do a joint sequel, so why not? :dunno:

I`m keen to GM, we just need to iron out all the bumps first.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Which of your RP's, the eldar one, necron one, which one is it?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

komanko said:


> Which of your RP's, the eldar one, necron one, which one is it?


It`s a surprise.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

sounds interesting. i am soo in


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

It depends for me. Not that I didn't enjoy the RP, but simply that I am currently trying to GM my own RP, and I don't know how much work it will be, so I might have to miss out on my place


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That`s fine, Deus. I don`t expect every single player to come running back, and those that don`t will allow for newcomers to the game, so it`s all good. 

In any case, it won`t be ready in a hurry. You will all be notified via PM once the (re)recruitment thread is up. :grin:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Of course I'm coming! If I don't you'll all get killed!!

Can't wait for it!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It's steadily moving further down the pipeline... you can just mainly copy and paste your old Sick Children sheets, with a few changes (your armour isn't purple any more, maybe some background added about the Sick Children RP, and anything else you want to change etc.)

But of course, it will be open to newcomers as well. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet, Ares will live on then.


----------

